# HPS lights ?



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm in the process of going to the HPS lights, using a 250 HPS, could some advise from some of ya'll seasoned guys or electricians? maybe give me some tips on the lights ? It seams that when you turn the lights off, you have to wait several minutes before it will come back on ? correct ??? Im not sure if I have problems with the ballast or just too impatient ? I think I have seen where some have added extra starting capacitors to maybe start it up faster ????? Just looking for advice :001_huh: ??? Also it seams that the generator must be on full speed to get the full current to start it up , or could you leave the generator on idle ????????


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim nothing wrong with your lights it's normal for them to take a little bit to warm up. Just like street lights


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

And yes when you shut them off they will stay off til the filament cools down a bit (I'm impatient as well!) before it makes continuity again.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

As everyone else said the hps take a little time to warm up, as far as the Genny having to be funning full speed I'm not sure. I can start all four of my 150's with the eco throttle on with no problems. Unless the 250 pulls a lot more amperage at startup I would think u might be able to do the same. Maybe someone that runs the bigger lights will chime in with some knowledge.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bamafan runs 3 400's and his gennie stays on eco mode. Starts them just fine.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Bamafan runs 3 400's and his gennie stays on eco mode. Starts them just fine.


Some of that can depend on "WHAT" generator your running.

I've had a Honda knock off.....Not a Honda that would not do it.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

4 150's with Honda EU2000 never comes off idle


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 4 150's with Honda EU2000 never comes off idle


Yep.....Dat's what you get when you go to a Honda.... Less noise, longer operating time on the same amount of fuel and starts like a dream. Money well spent.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You're right Bobby. My Honda is on it's 5th year and starts on the first pull. The key is keeping that oil changed. We put alot of hours on them and mines been rained on and splashed and nearly sunk at Fort Morgan. Oil changes and keeping them sprayed down with fluid film will provide many years of service.:yes: Talk about getting rained on, had a good night going last night and a storm came out of nowhere. 9 fish in an hour and the smallest was 18. Spent the next two and a half hours under a vacated boathouse with gail force winds. NO FUN


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*generator.*

I run a Honda EU- 2,000 and it does start it up on idle, I must have flipped the switch on and off more than once trying to test the light, this morning it turned on perfect !!! can't wait to get out and test it in some water !!! Thanks for all the input, the HPS lights pull almost nothing :thumbsup: The halogen really pull the generator down. I plan on leaving the halogen and testing it up against the HPS then I will probably remove the Halogen lights. For the lighting the sides I'm using some small LEDs.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I run 2 EU2000's with my 4-400 watt HPS lights and they run a little above idle. You can buy electronic ballasts to make the HPS lights restrike faster. I have Lumatek ballasts that allow me to run MH or HPS bulbs and either 250w or 400w bulbs. You get the best of both worlds and after initial startup, you can turn them off and then right back on. I too have almost lost one of my EU2000's. I have since built covers to keep the salt water spray off and keep them strapped down to keep them from going out the back of the boat in rough water!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

wareagle22 said:


> I run 2 EU2000's with my 4-400 watt HPS lights and they run a little above idle. You can buy electronic ballasts to make the HPS lights restrike faster. I have Lumatek ballasts that allow me to run MH or HPS bulbs and either 250w or 400w bulbs. You get the best of both worlds and after initial startup, you can turn them off and then right back on. I too have almost lost one of my EU2000's. I have since built covers to keep the salt water spray off and keep them strapped down to keep them from going out the back of the boat in rough water!!!


I was thinking they made dig. Ones for 250s just wasn't sure


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> You're right Bobby. My Honda is on it's 5th year and starts on the first pull. The key is keeping that oil changed. We put alot of hours on them and mines been rained on and splashed and nearly sunk at Fort Morgan. Oil changes and keeping them sprayed down with fluid film will provide many years of service.:yes: Talk about getting rained on, had a good night going last night and a storm came out of nowhere. 9 fish in an hour and the smallest was 18. Spent the next two and a half hours under a vacated boathouse with gail force winds. NO FUN


That sucks. Did you get any after it quit?


----------

